# KeePassXC.



## rigoletto@ (Nov 7, 2016)

I do not know if this is the right place to put it but I think some people may be interested. I do not have a GUI, so I didn't ever tried to compile it on FreeBSD.



> KeePassXC is a cross platform community driven port of the windows application “Keepass Password Safe”.



Basically, KeePassXC is fork of security/keepassx aiming to have a very active development.

Cheers!


----------



## tobik@ (Nov 13, 2016)

lebarondemerde said:


> Basically, KeePassXC is fork of security/keepassx aiming to have a very active development.


This seems to be fork of security/keepassx2.

Some of the features being merged sound dangerous. I don't want my password manager to start a HTTP server etc. The author of KeePassX2 does seem to merge pull request just not all of them.

Guess I'm not in the audience of this fork.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Nov 13, 2016)

tobik

I am using KeePassXC but not the http thing (KeypassHttp protocol), what can be easily disabled, if not already by default (can't remember).
This http thing was a request from several users willing to use it with ChromeIpass and PassIFox.

Cheers!


----------



## abishai (Nov 13, 2016)

Would be better if they'll add gtk support


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jan 23, 2017)

The KeePassXC-2.1.0 is out.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Mar 14, 2017)

Someone did a port.


----------



## lme@ (Mar 14, 2017)

Someone committed it.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Mar 14, 2017)

lme@  I saw it already. I am just waiting ports-mgmt/synth to finish the updates to install.

Thank you!


----------



## rigoletto@ (Mar 15, 2017)

Already working like a charm.

Thank you again!


----------

